# Zusätzlichen Button bei "Ja/Nein" Abfrage (MsgBox) hinzufügen ?



## Junpei (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo.

Ist es möglich einer Ja/Nein Abfrage einer MessageBox ein zusätzliches Feld hinzu zu fügen ?

Beispiel :

Box : "Datenbankeintrag nicht gefunden. Möchten sie die Datenbank vervollständigen ?"

Antworten : Ja, Nein, Hilfe

Beim Anklicken von "Hilfe" soll ein neues MsgBox Fenster mit  Text erscheinen und nach einem druck auf "OK" soll wieder die Abfrage-Box zu sehen sein.

Für "Ja/Nein" Abfrage benutze ich

If MsgBox("Der Eintrag " & NewData & " wurde nicht gefunden. Möchten sie die Datenbank ergänzen ?", vbYesNo + vbQuestion, "Interpret") = vbYes Then (aktion)


----------



## tYrEaL (8. Juni 2004)

*hej*

Hi!

Wie wäre es denn, wenn du dir einfach ein neues Formular selber zusammen stellst?

Gruß,

tYrEaL


----------



## Ein_Freund (8. Juni 2004)

```
MsgBox("Der Eintrag " & NewData & " wurde nicht gefunden. Möchten sie _
      die Datenbank ergänzen ?", vbYesNo + vbMsgBoxHelpButton + vbQuestion, _
      "Interpret")
```


----------

